# Does Your Chevy 4x4 Truck Do This...



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Pardon my ignorance, but living in sunny California has not really afforded me the opportunity to use the 4 wheel drive on my late model suburban. This is also the first 4X4 I have ever owned.

So getting to it: When 4X4 is engaged (high or low) the front wheels feel like they are binding or rubbing when I turn. It's even more dramatic when I turn the wheel close to hard over.

Is this normal ?

I've only got about 3000 miles left on my warranty and am checking out everything before it expires.

Thanks!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Jim,

This is normal. It's also why you do not want to have the 4-wheel drive engaged when on dry pavement. The wheels need that little bit of slip to relieve the stress building up in the differential. I was actually surprised this winter with my F350 that I was even getting this juddering pretty good on snow and ice (but only when turning very tight, like in or out of a parking stall).

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

That's normal in any 4wd truck if you are on dry pavement or the road surface does not allow for some slippage of the tires. Parts will start to break if you do it on pavement for an extended period (turns and so forth, straight line doesn't really matter). I only engage 4wd on slick surfaces. I would suggest finding yourself a dirt road or something like it and give it a try again. You'll still feel it, but probably not as much. You need to do some fireroads with that beast and get her dirty from time to time!


----------



## aantolik (Apr 8, 2005)

Had a Trailblazer with 4x4 and did not experience what you are saying. Also have not on my Titan. Have you replaced tires on your vehicle. Possibly oversize tires could cause this, although I would think it would happen in 2 or 4 wheel drive. I think I'd have someone knowledgeable about four wheeling drive it and see what they think. I'd also take it to the dealer before warranty expires to get the problem (if any) on record.
What Herbicidal says makes some sense and probably I've never really noticed this effect is that I only am using 4WD in snow and other slippery conditions.


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes, our Sierra feels like that. It is normal.


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

This is completely normal, when you are in 4 wheel drive, your front axles are under power, so when you are attempting to turn you feel the stress on the universal joint that is hidden in there. I get this in my 02 Silverado, and have a slightly limited turning radius when in 4 hi or low. But in my Dodge on the other hand, I need the same room as a full size school bus to make the same turn.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Like most other's indicated, it's VERY normal and expected on truck 4wd's. Most smaller SUV's used more of an AWD type system which allows for internal slippage so you can use them on dry pavement. The big SUV's just have truck powertrains and therefore will exhibit this.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Very normal.....just disengage the 4WD. --Mike


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Not sure but has anyone thought that this may be normal for 4x4 on dry ground?









Sorry could not help myself.

Just curious, what prompted you to test your 4wd??


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

California Jim said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but living in sunny California has not really afforded me the opportunity to use the 4 wheel drive on my late model suburban. This is also the first 4X4 I have ever owned.
> 
> So getting to it: When 4X4 is engaged (high or low) the front wheels feel like they are binding or rubbing when I turn. It's even more dramatic when I turn the wheel close to hard over.
> 
> ...


Time to venture out for some Mud and Snow!!


----------



## WYOCAMPER (Mar 28, 2007)

Nathan said:


> Like most other's indicated, it's VERY normal and expected on truck 4wd's. Most smaller SUV's used more of an AWD type system which allows for internal slippage so you can use them on dry pavement. The big SUV's just have truck powertrains and therefore will exhibit this.


Like Nathan and everyone else says - it's normal. You'll experience it on most trucks and large suv's when you engage the front wheels. My Expedition does it but not as bad as the F350. I'm not sure why the Titan wouldn't do it. Can any Titan owners elaborate?


----------



## WYOCAMPER (Mar 28, 2007)

CamperAndy said:


> Not sure but has anyone thought that this may be normal for 4x4 on dry ground?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Original post says:

"I've only got about 3000 miles left on my warranty and am checking out everything before it expires."


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

WYOCAMPER said:


> Not sure but has anyone thought that this may be normal for 4x4 on dry ground?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Original post says:

"I've only got about 3000 miles left on my warranty and am checking out everything before it expires."
[/quote]

I saw that after the post as I re read the OP.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The cause of this phenomenon is due the tracking radius of the front wheels compared the back wheels when making a turn. The transfer case drives the front and rear wheels at the same speed. When you drive straight there is no issue as the front and rear wheels turn at the same speed. When you make a turn the front and rear wheels do not take the same track and this creates a difference in the ratio between the front and rear. The hopping or banging you feel is the front wheels skipping/slipping to catch up to the rear wheels.

Full time 4wd systems like you find in many SUV's have a viscus clutch in the drive shaft to the front or rear wheels, depending which wheels are the primary drive wheels. This clutch takes up the difference at slow speed to prevent the hopping.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Got 3 burbs at work...normal. Try that trick in a Jeep CJ-7 with a locker in the rear, it bucks like a wild bull. Not a good idea on dry pavement.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Wow, great info everybody







Thanks Andy for the extra details, I'm kind of geeky and like to know the "why? of it all







Makes perfect sense now.

Like I said, This is my first 4x4 and I have never heard of this before, so it seemed odd. FYI I was on bone dry pavement and got concerned when I turned into a parking spot and it felt like the front tires were rubbing the fender well. OK, I won't do that anymore










Thanks!

Jim


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Herbicidal said:


> You need to do some fireroads with that beast and get her dirty from time to time!


Agreed! I got it dirty once at Yosemite and it was alot of fun. Just didn't need the 4x4







Should have used it anyway!


----------



## justinsnow0 (Feb 5, 2007)

LOL, I'll add to it, same happens in my GMC. Normal.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

You see, that's the disadvantage to living in all that sunshine and warm temps.








Earlier this winter I went a full week without shifting out of 4wd. It took that long before I hit a cleared road.


----------



## TitanFlyer (Feb 5, 2009)

WYOCAMPER said:


> Like most other's indicated, it's VERY normal and expected on truck 4wd's. Most smaller SUV's used more of an AWD type system which allows for internal slippage so you can use them on dry pavement. The big SUV's just have truck powertrains and therefore will exhibit this.


Like Nathan and everyone else says - it's normal. You'll experience it on most trucks and large suv's when you engage the front wheels. My Expedition does it but not as bad as the F350. I'm not sure why the Titan wouldn't do it. Can any Titan owners elaborate?
[/quote]

My Titan does it, just not too bad. My expedition was horrible, but I figured it was normal.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Keep that feeling in the back of your mind now. If you engage 4WD with push buttons on the dash, you will sooner or later accidentally touch and put into 4 WD. The different feeling in your steering will put you in a panic until you realize its in 4WD. Been there, done it a few times









John


----------



## cabullydogs (Jul 12, 2008)

It is an even better "experience" with a truck that has a locker in the front axle. I did that to my last truck (way over modified, but I treated it like a hobby) and it was a PITA to steer. The Ex has a limited slip differential up front that provides a bit of steering resistance, but is manageable.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> The cause of this phenomenon is due the tracking radius of the front wheels compared the back wheels when making a turn. The transfer case drives the front and rear wheels at the same speed. When you drive straight there is no issue as the front and rear wheels turn at the same speed. When you make a turn the front and rear wheels do not take the same track and this creates a difference in the ratio between the front and rear. The hopping or banging you feel is the front wheels skipping/slipping to catch up to the rear wheels.
> 
> Full time 4wd systems like you find in many SUV's have a viscus clutch in the drive shaft to the front or rear wheels, depending which wheels are the primary drive wheels. This clutch takes up the difference at slow speed to prevent the hopping.


Correct-a-mundo! The front wheels are trying to turn at a different speed during a turn than are the rear wheels. It is a natural phenomenon for 4WD vehicles - at least Ford and Chevy. On a loose surface, such as snow, sand, or gravel, you don't notice it because the wheels can slip. But on dry pavement - well, you know. Nothing to worry about, but if you do it too long, well, then you could damage things - the tires, at the least.

Mike


----------

